# Alex Wild photos



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

Excellent photos!

Another good collection of macro bee photos:

Sam Droege, USGS Been Inventory and Monitoring Lab

Though these are really specimen photos.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

He does take some beautiful pictures. If you want to buy one, there is one on the cover of my book...  I bought the rights to put some more on a cover, but haven't had time to write the book.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Wow, amazing...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I love those bee pictures. I gotta pretty big itch to get macro equipment, but I better get my hives and bees first, LOL.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I love his work. Here is something I had done from his photos. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?273956-Casts-of-the-Honeybee-in-water-color


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> He does take some beautiful pictures. If you want to buy one, there is one on the cover of my book...  I bought the rights to put some more on a cover, but haven't had time to write the book.


I thought the pic of the queen turned facing sideways on a white background looked familiar.


----------

